# a poll of hobby lobby store,s



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

*a poll of hobby lobby store's*

okay here's the deal no bs's how many of you have found a 1/350 refit in stock.my store never got them in.the point of this is maybe we all need to call or email on this. thanks the hawk


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

None here in West Columbia, SC that I've ever seen though I've been in on an infrequent basis. They've had the NX-01 in stock on several occasions and the 1/72nd U-boat but that's about it.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

the HL in my area has kept a pretty good stock of PL stuff in the past . but i haven't been in since the refit came out . i'll run in tonight on my way home and see what they've got . 
hb


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

We have three stores here in Colorado Springs, but no Refits. Saw plenty of NX-01's and Atomic City Mercury's though.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I haven't seen it in the Dallas area HLs. I haven't seen the 1/1000 NX-01, either.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What's with the commas instead of apostraphes? :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

veedubb67 said:


> Saw plenty of . . . Atomic City Mercurys though.


That's the one I keep looking for at half-price!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't even have a Hobby Lobby !  Good Grief !
Dabbler


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

HL Midland TX..No Refits..1 Scorpion..1 1/350 NX-01...2 1/1000 Klingon Battle Cruisers Lots of PL cars though
HL Odessa TX..No Star Trek items at ALL...Lots of PL Cars...

Will contact my local State Assemblyman....


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

No "Hobby Lobby" in my town.

A "Hobby_town_" had the 1:350 *NX-01 *.

"Competition Hobbies" had one 1:350 *NCC-1701-A* 
for a while. It has been a month since I was there, so I 
don't know if it is still there.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HiWay Hobby in NJ has big piles of everything!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Refits?*

My local Hobby Lobby has about a dozen of the new 1/1000 NX-01, but it looks to me that they've never had the Refit.

And their kits are all half-price this week, too.

Tom


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I was in LA on Hollywood about 4 blocks west of Vine. A large costume store had a large selection of PL kits. Ep 1 2 3 stuff was marked down to 4 bucks each. Several 'A's and NX marked down, and other neat stuff. 
Can't remember the name of the store. It was full of halloween stuff.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Checked two in the North Atlanta area - no Refits.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

I was in the local hobby shop not to long ago and asked the guy why he didn't have either of the 350th kits. He said they were too expensive, he said his distributer quoted him $100 each. I was shocked, I told him you can buy them all over the internet for $45-50, and that he should probably get a new distributer.
I've been in there twice since then, but still haven't seen them.


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

*okay this suck's*

I called the home office and talk to the buyer.they don't even have a number for the refit or know anything about it.and this is from the person that buy's all the plastic model kit's. i did give her the item number for the kit and told her i was sure the kit would sell better than the nx-01.so now you know the rest of the story.thank you and good night---the hawk


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hawk, maybe we should all get together and send them something indicating that there would be a large market for the Refit kit. I'd love to get another one during one of their sales - if not two.


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

sound's like a good deal. there phone number is 1-800-323-9204*1835 or 1725 let's drive them nut's till the kit's in the store's:devil:


----------



## Nosirrag (Apr 26, 2005)

No Hobby Lobby in my neck of the woods -- but Hobbytown carried the Refit, and used to sell NX-01. Brookhurst Hobbies in Garden Grove has Refits, NX01, Old AMT Enterprise A kits. The guy at the desk said he knew where he could get his hands on some C-57-D kits as well.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*merle hay store des moines*

no refits, no NX's, hardly any Polar kits at all.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

My local Hobby Lobby has had almost every PL kit but the Refit. They've been sitting on two NX01's since they came out. Maybe they're afraid of getting stuck with another high dollar loser.  Anyway, I try to buy everything from a little locally owned shop to keep it going.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

no refits in our HL . they still had the NX 01 and a few things like the Homer and Scorpion . 
i was delighted to see a young man around the age of 10 trying to decide which airplane kit to buy though . 
a small ray of hope for the future of the hobby . 
hb


----------



## NostalgicNook (Nov 12, 2004)

i have a hobby store Nostalgic Nook and i order direct from rc2 and never recieved my orders,,,,,,wondering if i ever will. has 3 cases pre sold go figure


----------

